

Show HN: Rude List Job Board – For VISA-sponsoring Startups Only - LiamBoogar
http://rudelist.com/jobs

======
wongwf82
Did you intentionally spell "developper" and "passionnate" incorrectly?

------
EnderMB
Sounds like a great idea, and it looks great. My only worry is the number of
jobs on the board. I assume that this will change over time though.

------
adam-_-
I can't get my head around the name. It just seems a bit, err, suboptimal.
Maybe it's just me...

